# The guy who set Gurley up



## greene_dawg (Oct 10, 2014)

Here is his Ebay store... Lots of Winston, Amari Cooper, Derrick Henry stuff has been sold by this guy. Scratching the surface? The guy turned in Gurley and has now hired a high profile lawyer. Could get interesting.

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=chris_sports&ftab=AllFeedback


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2014)

100% positive feed back, can't beat that. 

I'm sure those other players voluntarily signed theirs.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 10, 2014)

Guessing his store won't be in business much longer


----------



## TJ41 (Oct 10, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Guessing his store won't be in business much longer
> 
> 
> Already done...
> ...


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 10, 2014)

*Not the sharpest knife in the drawer*

Might want to go into hiding with Ol' Harvey.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Oct 10, 2014)

bryan allen - lives in villa rica ga


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2014)

The kid takes the rap and the scumbag walks with a pocket full of jingle = American style justice.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 10, 2014)

Spectacular


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 10, 2014)

Yep. I assume the guy is looking for his 15 minutes but I think it will backfire on him big time.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 10, 2014)

He better mive to Scotland and start a life raising cows


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2014)

This guy will have to move to Alaska! From the names of players on his Ebay he may open pandoras box for a bunch of kids! This is going to get interesting....


----------



## WGSNewnan (Oct 10, 2014)

Im just wandering if there is some connection with Chubb being from the Rome/Cedartown area. Might get real interesting real soon.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> This guy will have to move to Alaska! From the names of players on his Ebay he may open pandoras box for a bunch of kids! This is going to get interesting....



He lawyered up with Ed Garland. That means he has "concerns".


----------



## TJ41 (Oct 10, 2014)

elfiii said:


> He lawyered up with Ed Garland. That means he has "concerns".



Needs a bodyguard more than a lawyer.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2014)

elfiii said:


> He lawyered up with Ed Garland. That means he has "concerns".



Ol Ed is going to be very busy....


----------



## alaustin1865 (Oct 10, 2014)

WGSNewnan said:


> Im just wandering if there is some connection with Chubb being from the Rome/Cedartown area. Might get real interesting real soon.



Doubtful.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 10, 2014)

WGSNewnan said:


> Im just wandering if there is some connection with Chubb being from the Rome/Cedartown area. Might get real interesting real soon.



Per the video, he is from Douglasville and then moved to Rome to open the store.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 10, 2014)

This seems like a guy getting ready to roll over on some folks. There seems to be quite a network of guys like this that are probably playing players for similar dealings. I get the feeling that we will find out just how deep the rabbit hole goes.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 10, 2014)

Why did he hire a criminal lawyer. Hmmmm. I wonder if he tried to blackmail Gurley or the UGA Athletic Department.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Ol Ed is going to be very busy....



Steppin' and fetchin'.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Why did he hire a criminal lawyer. Hmmmm. I wonder if he tried to blackmail Gurley or the UGA Athletic Department.



Very good point,,, I'm thinking he's been told whats headed his way. This guy gets jealous because Gurley was signing for numerous other people... He's too greedy and wanted it all and I think he will before this is all said and done....


----------



## alaustin1865 (Oct 10, 2014)

This is going to get good.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 10, 2014)

Never wrestle with pigs (sleazy memorabilia salesmen). You both get dirty and the pig likes it.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2014)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Never wrestle with pigs (sleazy memorabilia salesmen). You both get dirty and the pig likes it.



But,,,, the pig always ends up on a plate...... MmmHmm!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Very good point,,, I'm thinking he's been told whats headed his way. This guy gets jealous because Gurley was signing for numerous other people... He's too greedy and wanted it all and I think he will before this is all said and done....



The questions are who is going to make him "talk" and how? What he did isn't illegal. He doesn't have to say squat. That's why he hired Ed Garland - to run interference for him. Since he hired Ed Garland that tells me he's got lots of money.

I'm guessing he has already gotten death threats to his email addy and phone # that are no longer his email addy and phone #.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 10, 2014)

elfiii said:


> The questions are who is going to make him "talk" and how? What he did isn't illegal. He doesn't have to say squat. That's why he hired Ed Garland - to run interference for him. Since he hired Ed Garland that tells me he's got lots of money.
> 
> I'm guessing he has already gotten death threats to his email addy and phone # that are no longer his email addy and phone #.



He covered up his life well. I couldn't find much about him.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2014)

elfiii said:


> The questions are who is going to make him "talk" and how? What he did isn't illegal. He doesn't have to say squat. That's why he hired Ed Garland - to run interference for him. Since he hired Ed Garland that tells me he's got lots of money.
> 
> I'm guessing he has already gotten death threats to his email addy and phone # that are no longer his email addy and phone #.



No doubt he has $ or someone in his family does... In all of this it raises doubt with any autographs on anything he's sold.. But he did hire a crimnal attorney there has to be a reason for that. Maybe theres poop on the flip side we're not smelling yet?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2014)

If Gurley has broken any NCAA rules, then his days of wearing those Silver Britches should be over. Rules are in place and must be followed. No matter how stupid they may be. Gurley knows those rules, and if he has broken them, he is incredibly selfish. On one hand, it's hard for me to believe a guy would be that stupid and risk everything he has going for him at UGA. Not to mention a shot at the NFL is right around the corner, which we all know he's going to be a first-round pick. On the other hand, if all those items were indeed signed by Gurley, then I find it hard to believe he signed them all for free. But, we'll find out soon enough.

I love my Dawgs and I hate to keep hearing about all of the nonsense coming out of Athens every year. It's embarrassing. We all joke around here and I know it's all in fun and I can take it, but for once, I'd like to enjoy a UGA football season without being the brunt of jokes. I'd also like to enjoy a season with EVERYONE staying healthy. I wouldn't even wish all this awful crap on Florida! Okay, I went too far with that last statement and will hush now. 

Anyway, it's time for the rest of this Georgia team to step it up! I know Gurley is Good, but there's an awful lot of talent waiting to get their chance to shine. It starts this Saturday in Missouri. Keep ya heads up Dawg Nation!!!!!! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> No doubt he has $ or someone in his family does... In all of this it raises doubt with any autographs on anything he's sold.. But he did hire a crimnal attorney there has to be a reason for that. Maybe theres poop on the flip side we're not smelling yet?



That's a deep dark hole and who knows if the bottom will ever be found? If it's just Gurley then he was just a two bit punk. If it's more (and I'm almost willing to bet the ranch there are more) and it goes big then the SEC, probably the ACC and the NC 2A got heap big trouble in the land of plenty. I'm 100% against commercializing college football but I don't see how the NC 2A is going to be able to keep amateur athletics amateur to the degree they are trying currently. The fans ain't gonna' go for it. We already know the playuhs ain't got a lick of good sense.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 10, 2014)

The mods removed the deadspin article because it was "too lengthy" and it is apparently against the forum rules. If you want to read it you can find it by googling "deadspin gurley spiteful". The reason I didn't link it in the first place was because of the language used in the comments section which is also against the forum rules.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2014)

elfiii said:


> That's a deep dark hole and who knows if the bottom will ever be found? If it's just Gurley then he was just a two bit punk. If it's more (and I'm almost willing to bet the ranch there are more) and it goes big then the SEC, probably the ACC and the NC 2A got heap big trouble in the land of plenty. I'm 100% against commercializing college football but I don't see how the NC 2A is going to be able to keep amateur athletics amateur to the degree they are trying currently. The fans ain't gonna' go for it. We already know the playuhs ain't got a lick of good sense.



 Agree. The bottom will never found thats for sure I can almost see every D1 school in the south having staff meetings today and meeting with players that have had anything on ebay or in his shop today.... Gurley screwed his team mates and his name that sucks for sure.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> The mods removed the deadspin article because it was "too lengthy" and it is apparently against the forum rules. If you want to read it you can find it by googling "deadspin gurley spiteful". The reason I didn't link it in the first place was because of the language used in the comments section which is also against the forum rules.



Do something like that again I'll ban ya and I'm not even a mod!


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 10, 2014)

elfiii said:


> That's a deep dark hole and who knows if the bottom will ever be found? If it's just Gurley then he was just a two bit punk. If it's more (and I'm almost willing to bet the ranch there are more) and it goes big then the SEC, probably the ACC and the NC 2A got heap big trouble in the land of plenty. I'm 100% against commercializing college football but I don't see how the NC 2A is going to be able to keep amateur athletics amateur to the degree they are trying currently. The fans ain't gonna' go for it. We already know the playuhs ain't got a lick of good sense.



Honestly, I hope the cover does get blown. Not to get anyone else in trouble but to bring light to just how silly the rule is. There is simply no reason why a guy shouldn't be able to make money off signing his autograph. Gurley should face his punishment but for players going forward this rule should be looked at long and hard.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> The mods removed the deadspin article because it was "too lengthy" and it is apparently against the forum rules.



Copyright infringement. 



greene_dawg said:


> Honestly, I hope the cover does get blown. Not to get anyone else in trouble but to bring light to just how silly the rule is. There is simply no reason why a guy shouldn't be able to make money off signing his autograph. Gurley should face his punishment but for players going forward this rule should be looked at long and hard.



Agree. With the exception of my bold libertarian "less government" streak if the NC 2A insists on these kind of rules then the .gov needs to pass a law making it a criminal offense to solicit the players for financial gain. That ain't going to happen and if it did the Supremes would strike it down under the Commerce clause and the 14A.

My days of being a college football fan are numbered. Time and relaxed morality have passed me by.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Honestly, I hope the cover does get blown. Not to get anyone else in trouble but to bring light to just how silly the rule is. There is simply no reason why a guy shouldn't be able to make money off signing his autograph. Gurley should face his punishment but for players going forward this rule should be looked at long and hard.



This.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 10, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Copyright infringement.



Even if I gave them credit for the article?


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 10, 2014)

Winston linked to the same autograph authenticator per Clay Travis


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> There is simply no reason why a guy shouldn't be able to make money off signing his autograph.



On a side note, should Gurley have to share his gains with his offensive linemen? No hole = No yardage for Gurley. Does he share his gains with just the starters or the entire O line depth chart? What about the TE's? Do they get some of the cha ching?


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 10, 2014)

elfiii said:


> On a side note, should Gurley have to share his gains with his offensive linemen? No hole = No yardage for Gurley. Does he share his gains with just the starters or the entire O line depth chart? What about the TE's? Do they get some of the cha ching?



Only if they aren't capable of signing their own autographs.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2014)

elfiii said:


> On a side note, should Gurley have to share his gains with his offensive linemen? No hole = No yardage for Gurley. Does he share his gains with just the starters or the entire O line depth chart? What about the TE's? Do they get some of the cha ching?



Good point with out him he only averages 4 yards a carry instead of 8...


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 10, 2014)

Gurley blocks for himself


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Even if I gave them credit for the article?



Yep. Under the "Fair Use" doctrine you can post excerpts from the article for purposes of discussion/debate. Copying and pasting the entire article or the bulk of it is unauthorized reproduction of the intellectual property and is copyright infringement per se.

Some sites view just linking to their source material as copyright infringement. Others don't care what you do. It's impossible for us to know who allows what and who doesn't so we play it pretty close to the vest.

You can posts excerpts here but you need to provide the link to the source for purposes of citation and attribution and unless the author contacts us and objects you are good to go. If they object, we have to take it down. We do get objections and threats of legal action from time to time.

If there is profanity etc. in the comments section then you can't post the link here but you can do what you did above referring everybody to a Google search. We have the same problem in the PF.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Oct 10, 2014)

does anyone know who made the claim the other week about gurley hitting some guy. I know it was proved false but maybe it was part of the scheme too.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Gurley blocks for himself



Yeah but he bowls overhanded.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 10, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Yeah but he bowls overhanded.



It's the only way.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 10, 2014)

Confirmed Gator and some other things that I can't say here

http://www.sbnation.com/college-foo...bryan-allen-todd-gurley-autographs-suspension


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Confirmed Gator and some other things that I can't say here
> 
> http://www.sbnation.com/college-foo...bryan-allen-todd-gurley-autographs-suspension



Saying he's a gator was bad enough! What a punk that guys is! I think he now realizes he's stirred up a hornets nest. What a loser!


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2014)

That's how we roll on the west sieeede.


----------



## ramblinrack (Oct 10, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> If Gurley has broken any NCAA rules, then his days of wearing those Silver Britches should be over. Rules are in place and must be followed. No matter how stupid they may be. Gurley knows those rules, and if he has broken them, he is incredibly selfish. On one hand, it's hard for me to believe a guy would be that stupid and risk everything he has going for him at UGA. Not to mention a shot at the NFL is right around the corner, which we all know he's going to be a first-round pick. On the other hand, if all those items were indeed signed by Gurley, then I find it hard to believe he signed them all for free. But, we'll find out soon enough.
> 
> I love my Dawgs and I hate to keep hearing about all of the nonsense coming out of Athens every year. It's embarrassing. We all joke around here and I know it's all in fun and I can take it, but for once, I'd like to enjoy a UGA football season without being the brunt of jokes. I'd also like to enjoy a season with EVERYONE staying healthy. I wouldn't even wish all this awful crap on Florida! Okay, I went too far with that last statement and will hush now.
> 
> ...



one of the best post's I have ever read!!! you da man! I appreciate the sincerity of anyone who stick's with their team thru good time's & bad! go...sorry...cain't bring myself to say that...but you git the gist!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2014)

ramblinrack said:


> one of the best post's I have ever read!!! you da man! I appreciate the sincerity of anyone who stick's with their team thru good time's & bad! go...sorry...cain't bring myself to say that...but you git the gist!



Thanks for the kind words, bud. And here's to you...


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 10, 2014)

Yup... I am still Bulldawg  born and Bulldawg bred, and when I die, I'll be Bulldawg dead!


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 10, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Yup... I am still Bulldawg  born and Bulldawg bred, and when I die, I'll be Bulldawg dead!



And I'll be Jacket dead when my time comes. Just the way things are.


----------



## weagle (Oct 10, 2014)

An interesting side note to this train wreck is to see if the NCAA and UGA go after the guy who apparently set Gurley up.

Would the University and UGA be willing to go into court and testify that Gurley was worth millions $$$ to the University and College Football.  That would be a heck of a statement to have in sworn testimony.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 10, 2014)

weagle said:


> An interesting side note to this train wreck is to see if the NCAA and UGA go after the guy who apparently set Gurley up.
> 
> Would the University and UGA be willing to go into court and testify that Gurley was worth millions $$$ to the University and College Football.  That would be a heck of a statement to have in sworn testimony.



member here.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 11, 2014)

weagle said:


> An interesting side note to this train wreck is to see if the NCAA and UGA go after the guy who apparently set Gurley up.
> 
> Would the University and UGA be willing to go into court and testify that Gurley was worth millions $$$ to the University and College Football.  That would be a heck of a statement to have in sworn testimony.



What do you think they could go after him for?


----------



## nickel back (Oct 11, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> If Gurley has broken any NCAA rules, then his days of wearing those Silver Britches should be over. Rules are in place and must be followed. No matter how stupid they may be. Gurley knows those rules, and if he has broken them, he is incredibly selfish. On one hand, it's hard for me to believe a guy would be that stupid and risk everything he has going for him at UGA. Not to mention a shot at the NFL is right around the corner, which we all know he's going to be a first-round pick. On the other hand, if all those items were indeed signed by Gurley, then I find it hard to believe he signed them all for free. But, we'll find out soon enough.
> 
> I love my Dawgs and I hate to keep hearing about all of the nonsense coming out of Athens every year. It's embarrassing. We all joke around here and I know it's all in fun and I can take it, but for once, I'd like to enjoy a UGA football season without being the brunt of jokes. I'd also like to enjoy a season with EVERYONE staying healthy. I wouldn't even wish all this awful crap on Florida! Okay, I went too far with that last statement and will hush now.
> 
> ...



x2....

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 11, 2014)

JustUs4All said:


> What do you think they could go after him for?



http://www.11alive.com/story/news/local/athens/2014/10/11/businessman-uga-possible-charges/17078159/


----------



## nickel back (Oct 11, 2014)

DAWG1419 said:


> http://www.11alive.com/story/news/local/athens/2014/10/11/businessman-uga-possible-charges/17078159/



here is another

http://politics.blog.ajc.com/2014/1...rs-legal-revenge-for-the-loss-of-todd-gurley/


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 11, 2014)

Allen's bank account is going to be hurting when this is all said and done.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2014)

I bet he didnt know that law was on the books....... Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 11, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Allen's bank account is going to be hurting when this is all said and done.



Allen is not going to have a bank account when this is all said and done. He's also not going to have a pot to pee in or a window to throw it out of.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 11, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Allen is not going to have a bank account when this is all said and done. He's also not going to have a pot to pee in or a window to throw it out of.



True.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 11, 2014)

ramblinrack said:


> one of the best post's I have ever read!!! you da man! I appreciate the sincerity of anyone who stick's with their team thru good time's & bad! go...sorry...cain't bring myself to say that...but you git the gist!



You da man rack. Go Jackets! (Until 11/29 )


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 11, 2014)

elfiii said:


> You da man rack. Go Jackets! (Until 11/29 )



11/29 at 11:59 PM ?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Allen is not going to have a bank account when this is all said and done. He's also not going to have a pot to pee in or a window to throw it out of.



Gurley took advantage of this poor guy. I would have love to seen the look on his face when he found out the law that was on the books......


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 11, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Gurley took advantage of this poor guy. I would have love to seen the look on his face when he found out the law that was on the books......



I bet he wet his jean shorts.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 11, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Gurley took advantage of this poor guy. I would have love to seen the look on his face when he found out the law that was on the books......





rex upshaw said:


> I bet he wet his jean shorts.



I bet he's playing "Hide the Assets" right now. I'm thinking he would look good in an orange jumpsuit. What, size XL?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I bet he wet his jean shorts.



 Got to say it appears this guy is going to exactly what he deserves....


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2014)

elfiii said:


> I bet he's playing "Hide the Assets" right now. I'm thinking he would look good in an orange jumpsuit. What, size XL?



I wonder what he will charge the other inmates to sign their jumpsuits?!!!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 11, 2014)

elfiii said:


> I bet he's playing "Hide the Assets" right now. I'm thinking he would look good in an orange jumpsuit. What, size XL?



He's surely scrambling right now.  So much for his relaxing weekend watching football.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> He's surely scrambling right now.  So much for his relaxing weekend watching football.



I would think a trip to the grocery store will be stressful


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 11, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> I wonder what he will charge the other inmates to sign their jumpsuits?!!!!!



He'll probably get his "girlfriend" prison tat for free.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 11, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> I would think a trip to the grocery store will be stressful



Lots of Chinese delivery in his future.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 11, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Lots of Chinese delivery in his future.



"Get the door. It's Dominos." Oops, it ain't Dominos.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 11, 2014)

elfiii said:


> "Get the door. It's Dominos." Oops, it ain't Dominos.



His punk move would certainly be categorized as an Epic Fail.


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 11, 2014)

Idiot of the decade award ---------------------------scumbag too


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 11, 2014)

elfiii said:


> The kid takes the rap and the scumbag walks with a pocket full of jingle = American style justice.





elfiii said:


> The questions are who is going to make him "talk" and how? What he did isn't illegal. He doesn't have to say squat. That's why he hired Ed Garland - to run interference for him. Since he hired Ed Garland that tells me he's got lots of money.
> 
> I'm guessing he has already gotten death threats to his email addy and phone # that are no longer his email addy and phone #.



Me thinks you speak with forked tongue.  You say TG2 takes the rap but the scumbag walks away.  Then you say the scumbag did nothing illegal.  So what rap should he be taking?????  TG2 KNEW he was breaking NCAA rules that he agreed to abide by when he signed to play for UGA in return for getting a free education!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 11, 2014)

Have you ever ridden with someone who broke the speed limit? When you were the one in a hurry?


----------



## chp.cheatham (Oct 13, 2014)

Oh yes, what Bryan did may be illegal. There is a law on the books regarding enticing an amateur player and it having repercussions for the players university.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 13, 2014)

Boudreaux said:


> Me thinks you speak with forked tongue.



All the time and I'm proud of it. It's served me well over the years. 

As it turns out the scum bag may well have done something illegal. Either way he's going bankrupt paying Ed Garland to pull his bacon out of the fire.

If I were Richt, even if TGII was only "a little bit pregnant" he would still ride the pines as punishment for what he did. I would make him dress out and sit on the bench. If he's a "lot pregnant" he's off the team, out of the school and headed home to Tarboro to get started planning his pro career or his relocation to Auburn, AL courtesy of the Gus Bus.

But I'm not CMR. If Gurley gets to stay, finish out the season and stink up the locker room so be it. I'm about done with college sports anyway. If they aren't going to deal harshly with players who violate the rules then the rules are meaningless and the whole thing is as corrupt as professional wrasslin', which isn't fake by the way.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 13, 2014)

Do you just boot the autograph signers?  What about DUI's, underage drinking, suspended license, no license etc?


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 13, 2014)

elfiii said:


> All the time and I'm proud of it. It's served me well over the years.
> 
> As it turns out the scum bag may well have done something illegal. Either way he's going bankrupt paying Ed Garland to pull his bacon out of the fire.
> 
> ...



Good post. I think that some of the issues that exist in the NFL are because these issues that aren't properly handled in college. Not all of them but some of them. Society as a whole has become an entitlement society and these guys have that against them and then being put on a pedestal as some super hero seems to be too much for some to handle.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 13, 2014)

elfiii said:


> I'm about done with college sports anyway.



You sure are posting a lot about them for someone about done.


----------



## smokey30725 (Oct 13, 2014)

Gurley is a moron. Should have learned a little something from Johnny Football.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 13, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Do you just boot the autograph signers?  What about DUI's, underage drinking, suspended license, no license etc?



Autograph signers for money - Out

DUI's - Out

Underage drinking - Out

Suspended license - Traffic violation. Run 50 laps, do 500 pushups. If you aren't on the practice field or playing in the game you're either in class or in your dorm room studying. You no longer have time to do anything else. Violate that and you are benched. Violate that a second time and you're on the bus headed home.

No license - same as above except you run 75 laps, do 1,000 push ups and you are benched for the upcoming game.

I don't have time for scholarship players that can't abide by a few simple rules and behave themselves in public. There are too many other players out there who can. Even the stupidest football player can behave himself in public. If you have problems you need to tell me about them so I can help you solve them. If you can't do that you don't respect me as your leader and I won't have any player undermining my authority. I am God. I am merciful but I am just and my justice comes on winged feet. Get used to it quick if you want to play football here. Either I get your 100% 24/7/365 both on and off the field or I will find somebody else who can. Don't care what you're stats are. You ain't "All 'at" and you will be out of here in 3 years anyway. The school and the football team will still be right here.

Get yourself an education, perform up to my expectations and it's all good. Don't do that and I got a solution for it.

We good? We better be. 



fairhope said:


> Good post. I think that some of the issues that exist in the NFL are because these issues that aren't properly handled in college. Not all of them but some of them. Society as a whole has become an entitlement society and these guys have that against them and then being put on a pedestal as some super hero seems to be too much for some to handle.



Solid. 



Nitram4891 said:


> You sure are posting a lot about them for someone about done.



"About" encompasses a lot of territory but the boundaries are narrowly defined.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 13, 2014)

DAWG1419 said:


> http://www.11alive.com/story/news/local/athens/2014/10/11/businessman-uga-possible-charges/17078159/



Someone please explain to me how that guy "made" Gurley sign something. There may be a law on the books that might cover this incident; however, unless witchcraft, extortion, or the business end of a gun barrel was involved, Gurley knew what he was doing was in violation of the rules. In this day and time, post political correctness, it's a popular belief that no one is really responsible for their own actions...gotta be someone elses fault, but we all know there is no clean end on that stick. 

Coming from a dawg fan, I'll just have to say, Gurley...you so dumb.

Dawgs...just keep moving forward, don't look back.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> Gurley is a moron. Should have learned a little something from Johnny Football.



He probably did. Sign autographs, deny everything, go to NFL and don't worry what happens with your college.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 13, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> Someone please explain to me how that guy "made" Gurley sign something. There may be a law on the books that might cover this incident; however, unless witchcraft, extortion, or the business end of a gun barrel was involved, Gurley knew what he was doing was in violation of the rules. In this day and time, post political correctness, it's a popular belief that no one is really responsible for their own actions...gotta be someone elses fault, but we all know there is no clean end on that stick.
> 
> Coming from a dawg fan, I'll just have to say, Gurley...you so dumb.
> 
> Dawgs...just keep moving forward, don't look back.



Sounds like this was a voluntary transaction between two willing parties, and both walked away compensated, and happy.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 13, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> Someone please explain to me how that guy "made" Gurley sign something. There may be a law on the books that might cover this incident; however, unless witchcraft, extortion, or the business end of a gun barrel was involved, Gurley knew what he was doing was in violation of the rules. In this day and time, post political correctness, it's a popular belief that no one is really responsible for their own actions...gotta be someone elses fault, but we all know there is no clean end on that stick.
> 
> Coming from a dawg fan, I'll just have to say, Gurley...you so dumb.
> 
> Dawgs...just keep moving forward, don't look back.



Nothing wrong with Gurley or any college player signing things. They're just not allowed to accept money (anything) in return.

What if the guy forged Gurley's signature on the merchandise he was trying to sell? It's possible, right?

You know, as hard as it may be to believe, and I find it hard myself, Gurley may not have done a dang thing wrong. I wasn't there and I'm sure most of you here weren't there either, so we'll just have to wait and see what this investigation turns up.

The video and pics of Gurley signing things in a car is not proof of any wrongdoing! I'm sure there are many people out there with pics and video of Gurley signing things. Like most any other star college player, I'm sure he's signed a lot of things for people and there's most likely video and pics of him doing it. I'd imagine cameras follow them all over the place.

Like I said before, if Gurley has done something wrong I hope he is booted from the team.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## The Longhunter (Oct 13, 2014)

elfiii said:


> He lawyered up with Ed Garland. That means he has "concerns".



That means he has about $50K laying around.

Ed doesn't need the publicity.

Also, it's pretty significant that Ed's specialty is criminal law.


----------



## The Longhunter (Oct 13, 2014)

elfiii said:


> "Get the door. It's Dominos." Oops, it ain't Dominos.



"Oh, my bad, it's "Dominick" who had about  2 million laid on Gurley winning the Heisman."


----------



## The Longhunter (Oct 13, 2014)

Y'all sure are throwing Gurley under the bus.

I've got a very highly placed source (in UGA) who says at this point the evidence is highly inconclusive.  It may become conclusive latter, but right now, not so much.  

That may be the reason the source lawyered up, because if he made the allegations and they are "inconclusive" he won't be able to count the zeoes in the slander judgment or the judgment in favor of UGA .


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2014)

The Longhunter said:


> Y'all sure are throwing Gurley under the bus.
> 
> I've got a very highly placed source (in UGA) who says at this point the evidence is highly inconclusive.  It may become conclusive latter, but right now, not so much.
> 
> That may be the reason the source lawyered up, because if he made the allegations and they are "inconclusive" he won't be able to count the zeoes in the slander judgment or the judgment in favor of UGA .



Not throwing ANYONE under the bus.. If he is found guilty then he needs to be booted from the University.. I'm not like other fans from other Universities that have "Wins" over integrity.. 

I hope he's not guilty! I love watching that boy tote the rock!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 13, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not throwing ANYONE under the bus.. If he is found guilty then he needs to be booted from the University.. I'm not like other fans from other Universities that have "Wins" over integrity..
> 
> I hope he's not guilty! I love watching that boy tote the rock!



Same here.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 13, 2014)

I hope Gurley is PROVEN innocent! Sure would love to see number 3 wearing the silver britches again.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 13, 2014)

So....to get this thread back on the rail, and to redirect the sanctimonious Gurley bashers who have never broken a rule.....

I just read that Mr Allen did not show up at his job at an insurance agency in Dallas/Paulding Co. On Monday, and is now supposedly hiding somewhere in western NC.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> So....to get this thread back on the rail, and to redirect the sanctimonious Gurley bashers who have never broken a rule.....
> 
> I just read that Mr Allen did not show up at his job at an insurance agency in Dallas/Paulding Co. On Monday, and is now supposedly hiding somewhere in western NC.



Oh LAwd another Eric Rudolph!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 13, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> I just read that Mr Allen did not show up at his job at an insurance agency in Dallas/Paulding Co. On Monday, and is now supposedly hiding somewhere in western NC.



He needs to go further north and west. A lot further north and west.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 13, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> So....to get this thread back on the rail, and to redirect the sanctimonious Gurley bashers who have never broken a rule.....
> 
> I just read that Mr Allen did not show up at his job at an insurance agency in Dallas/Paulding Co. On Monday, and is now supposedly hiding somewhere in western NC.



This guy must be incredibly stupid! That's Gurley's home state!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> This guy must be incredibly stupid! That's Gurley's home state!



Bawawawahahahah!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 13, 2014)

Quick! Somebody call NCHillbilly to have his tomahawk ready!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 13, 2014)

Think about it...
He picks a fight with the most popular and best CFB players in America, a major member of the most powerful football conference in America that has a shot at a national title, he is living in the same state where this team is the most popular team in the state, and he just happens to be a fan/grad of the school that has a bitter 90 year rivalry......he lives in a football crazy state...he basically incriminates himself in the process of all of this and opens himself to a civil suit by UGA...and then he hires a CRIMINAL attorney?! One he cannot possibly afford..he is, without a doubt the biggest moron to ever grace the roads of the Peach State. And then....he goes to hide in the state where Todd Gurley is from....the guy is not mentally stable.


----------



## The Longhunter (Oct 13, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not throwing ANYONE under the bus.. If he is found guilty then he needs to be booted from the University.. I'm not like other fans from other Universities that have "Wins" over integrity..
> 
> I hope he's not guilty! I love watching that boy tote the rock!


 

"Guilty" of what?  You are going to kick him out of school for violating an NCAA rule that has about as much effect as the Boy Scout oath.

You want to kick him out of school for breaking a rule that's already been declared illegal by a federal judge.  You're going to have to explain that one to me.

Do you have any idea how many UGA students break actual laws on any given weekend?   You want to kick all of them out of school too?  Suits me, would make parking downtown a whole lot easier.


----------



## The Longhunter (Oct 13, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> So....to get this thread back on the rail, and to redirect the sanctimonious Gurley bashers who have never broken a rule.....
> 
> I just read that Mr Allen did not show up at his job at an insurance agency in Dallas/Paulding Co. On Monday, and is now supposedly hiding *somewhere in western NC*.



I'm guessing he never read _Cold Mountain_.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 13, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Think about it...
> He picks a fight with the most popular and best CFB players in America, a major member of the most powerful football conference in America that has a shot at a national title, he is living in the same state where this team is the most popular team in the state, and he just happens to be a fan/grad of the school that has a bitter 90 year rivalry......he lives in a football crazy state...he basically incriminates himself in the process of all of this and opens himself to a civil suit by UGA...and then he hires a CRIMINAL attorney?! One he cannot possibly afford..he is, without a doubt the biggest moron to ever grace the roads of the Peach State. And then....he goes to hide in the state where Todd Gurley is from....the guy is not mentally stable.



He's a gator fan! Of course he's mentally unstable! 

I bet a good nights rest has been hard to come by these last few days!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 13, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> He's a gator fan! Of course he's mentally unstable!
> 
> I bet a good nights rest has been hard to come by these last few days!



Ya think he is watching where he parks? Hard to find a Gator tag up here.


----------



## The Longhunter (Oct 13, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> He's a gator fan! Of course he's mentally unstable!
> 
> I bet a good nights rest has been hard to come by these last few days!



Wonder if he's developed a tic or twitch yet.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Think about it...
> He picks a fight with the most popular and best CFB players in America, a major member of the most powerful football conference in America that has a shot at a national title, he is living in the same state where this team is the most popular team in the state, and he just happens to be a fan/grad of the school that has a bitter 90 year rivalry......he lives in a football crazy state...he basically incriminates himself in the process of all of this and opens himself to a civil suit by UGA...and then he hires a CRIMINAL attorney?! One he cannot possibly afford..he is, without a doubt the biggest moron to ever grace the roads of the Peach State. And then....he goes to hide in the state where Todd Gurley is from....the guy is not mentally stable.


 Bonafied  gatah!


----------



## huntersluck (Oct 14, 2014)

The title of this thread is hilarious, nobody set Gurley up. Gurley set Gurley up plain and simple so all the pup fans need to calm down and let him take his lumps for it and move on.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 14, 2014)

huntersluck said:


> The title of this thread is hilarious, nobody set Gurley up. Gurley set Gurley up plain and simple so all the pup fans need to calm down and let him take his lumps for it and move on.





set·up
ËˆsedËŒÉ™p/
nouninformal
noun: set-up
1.
the way in which something, especially an organization or equipment, is organized, planned, or arranged.
"would you feel comfortable in a team-teaching setup?"
synonyms:	system, structure, organization, arrangement, framework, layout, configuration
"a complicated setup"
an organization or arrangement.
"in the present-day family setup, both the parents may be employed"
synonyms:	organization, group, body, agency, association, operation; More
a set of equipment needed for a particular activity or purpose.
"I have a recording setup in my house"
(in a ball game) a pass or play intended to provide an opportunity for another player to score.
2.
a scheme or trick intended to incriminate or deceive someone.
"“Listen. He didn't die. It was a setup.”"


----------



## groundhawg (Oct 14, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> set·up
> ËˆsedËŒÉ™p/
> nouninformal
> noun: set-up
> ...



Nope, not at all.  Kid knew it, Kid blew it.


----------



## groundhawg (Oct 14, 2014)

The Longhunter said:


> "Guilty" of what?  You are going to kick him out of school for violating an NCAA rule that has about as much effect as the Boy Scout oath.
> 
> You want to kick him out of school for breaking a rule that's already been declared illegal by a federal judge.  You're going to have to explain that one to me.
> 
> Do you have any idea how many UGA students break actual laws on any given weekend?   You want to kick all of them out of school too?  Suits me, would make parking downtown a whole lot easier.



Works for me.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 14, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Bonafied  gatah!




jeff...if TG3 gets bacjk this week, or even next week...I feel so sorry for anyone who has to be the first guy to hit him in a game.  He cold very well torch FU for 250 bills....I amnot sure we have ever seen Gurley, or any back for that matter, run as angry as he will be when he gets back in the red and black.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 14, 2014)

groundhawg said:


> Nope, not at all.  Kid knew it, Kid blew it.



He knew that the guy who approached him was going to turn him in?  Interesting...and not very smart.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 14, 2014)

huntersluck said:


> The title of this thread is hilarious, nobody set Gurley up. Gurley set Gurley up plain and simple so all the pup fans need to calm down and let him take his lumps for it and move on.



Ever heard of theft by receiving?   

While I'm not excusing Gurley's actions, if it's against the rules for one party involved, it should be against the rules for both parties.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 14, 2014)

Looks like we have a common enemy.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> jeff...if TG3 gets bacjk this week, or even next week...I feel so sorry for anyone who has to be the first guy to hit him in a game.  He cold very well torch FU for 250 bills....I amnot sure we have ever seen Gurley, or any back for that matter, run as angry as he will be when he gets back in the red and black.



It will be nasty them Gatahs were already skeered of him anyway....


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 14, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Looks like we have a common enemy.





Anthony Y ‏@hunkura  10h10 hours ago
Jameis Winston walking into FSU's Compliance Office is like Norm walking into Cheers.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 14, 2014)

*Winston walking into the FSU compliance office*



Winston is here!!!


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 14, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Anthony Y ‏@hunkura  10h10 hours ago
> Jameis Winston walking into FSU's Compliance Office is like Norm walking into Cheers.



Agreed. 

Like asking a Democrat appointed jury to convict a Democrat defendant all in front of a Democrat appointed Judge. 

If the NCAA doesn't step in nothing will happen.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 14, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Looks like we have a common enemy.



We've had a common enemy for a long time.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Oct 14, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Like asking a Democrat appointed jury to convict a Democrat defendant all in front of a Democrat appointed Judge.
> 
> If the NCAA doesn't step in nothing will happen.



By this time they probably have a high back swivel chair and his favorite cold beverage at the table and then he calls the meeting to order !!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 14, 2014)

well...this is what I figure on Bryan Allen


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> well...this is what I figure on Bryan Allen


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 14, 2014)

a second person tied to this investigation hires an attorney.....


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 14, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Jameis Winston walking into FSU's Compliance Office is like Norm walking into Cheers.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 14, 2014)

Its pitiful to watch Jimbo go on ESPN and defend this kid. At this point, Jameis could shoot the Ebola virus out of a t-shirt cannon into a crowd of pre-schoolers and FSU would say that he is a humanitarian trying to strengthen America's immune system.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 14, 2014)

this^^^


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Its pitiful to watch Jimbo go on ESPN and defend this kid. At this point, Jameis could shoot the Ebola virus out of a t-shirt cannon into a crowd of pre-schoolers and FSU would say that he is a humanitarian trying to strengthen America's immune system.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 14, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Its pitiful to watch Jimbo go on ESPN and defend this kid. At this point, Jameis could shoot the Ebola virus out of a t-shirt cannon into a crowd of pre-schoolers and FSU would say that he is a humanitarian trying to strengthen America's immune system.



Mercy that was cold!


----------



## GAGE (Oct 14, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Its pitiful to watch Jimbo go on ESPN and defend this kid. At this point, Jameis could shoot the Ebola virus out of a t-shirt cannon into a crowd of pre-schoolers and FSU would say that he is a humanitarian trying to strengthen America's immune system.



 That is hilarious, how do you come up with this stuff!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 14, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Its pitiful to watch Jimbo go on ESPN and defend this kid. At this point, Jameis could shoot the Ebola virus out of a t-shirt cannon into a crowd of pre-schoolers and FSU would say that he is a humanitarian trying to strengthen America's immune system.



Solid.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 14, 2014)

GAGE said:


> That is hilarious, how do you come up with this stuff!



A deep intense dislike for Garnet and Gold. 

Plus I'm messed up in the head.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 14, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> A deep intense dislike for Garnet and Gold.
> 
> Plus I'm messed up in the head.



That'll do it every time.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 14, 2014)

I thought I detected a faint hint of instability.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 14, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> I thought I detected a faint hint of instability.



Yes, just a smidgen!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 14, 2014)

Other than Gurley practicing yesterday not much anything new on the situation. What did some of you guys hear?


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 14, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Other than Gurley practicing yesterday not much anything new on the situation. What did some of you guys hear?



I don't think we will hear anything on Gurley until Thursday or Friday.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 14, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Other than Gurley practicing yesterday not much anything new on the situation. What did some of you guys hear?



I heard he will be eligible, and it will be sooner rather than later.  Nothing solid on that.  Just what I heard.


----------



## Buck (Oct 14, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Its pitiful to watch Jimbo go on ESPN and defend this kid. At this point, Jameis could shoot the Ebola virus out of a t-shirt cannon into a crowd of pre-schoolers and FSU would say that he is a humanitarian trying to strengthen America's immune system.



Oh lawd,  that's funny!!!


----------



## The Longhunter (Oct 15, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> I don't think we will hear anything on Gurley until Thursday or Friday.



I have a really good source who intimates (can say for sure don't you know) that it's no  big deal and will probably be dealt with quickly.

Seems like there are "issues" with the "good citizen."


----------



## Throwback (Oct 15, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Its pitiful to watch Jimbo go on ESPN and defend this kid. At this point, Jameis could shoot the Ebola virus out of a t-shirt cannon into a crowd of pre-schoolers and FSU would say that he is a humanitarian trying to strengthen America's immune system.



Why do you want the children to have a weak immune system?



T


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 15, 2014)

elfiii said:


> He lawyered up with Ed Garland. That means he has "concerns".



Big concerns and he has paid a BIG retainer.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 15, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Steppin' and fetchin'.



Ed don't do no steppin' and fetchin' no mo.  He gots assistants that carry his bags!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> Ed don't do no steppin' and fetchin' no mo.  He gots assistants that carry his bags!



And that costs extry.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Plus I'm messed up in the head.



I can agree with that! And your statement about Jimbo and Winston!


----------



## The Longhunter (Oct 15, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> Ed don't do no steppin' and fetchin' no mo.  He gots assistants that carry his bags!



Ed's assistants got assistants.

The last "acquaintance" that I had that needed Ed's assistance had to bring $50K just to make the appointment, and that was several years ago.  And Ed doesn't need any publicity so I doubt that this is a pro bono case.


----------



## Slayer (Oct 15, 2014)

I personally dont know if Gurly was set up or not....but has the fact that Gurly "apparently" entered into an illegal business deal being over looked???? there is a reason that the NCAA has made these types of things illegal within their organization......just saying, "well, he deserves it"  or "thats a stupid rule anyway".....

If Gurly agreed to sign autographs for MONEY, which is a clear violation of NCAA guidelines, does it really matter if the person making the offer happens to be an unscrupulous business person????  don't really see how Gurly is "innocent" in this matter.....

I know this wont be a widely accepted viewpoint given that we are in the Heart of Bull dawg Country, but there has to be a standard, and if that standard shifts for the simple fact that it effects your star player, then its really not a standard....

Just one man's humble opinion....

FLAME ON....I have my asbestos long handles on...


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 15, 2014)

there is on fact a Georgia statute regarding luring collegiate athlets into an illegal act.  the thread is about him and not Gurleys indiscretion.  IF Gurley did charge the $400 for his signature(s) then the one game suspension is his penance; sentence served. The current suspension is a UGAA invoked suspension; the NCAA is and will wait on UGAA to complete their investigations and act accordingly to their findings AND THEN if they deem necessary they will conduct their own investigations. the infraction by Mr. Allen, while linked, is in theory a different act and carries a different penalty.  Mr Allen has exposed himself to at the least civil action and possible criminal actions. 
I and most of us here get what you are saying, but we all have been well versed on this the last few days.  Please take no offense, but you are a little behind.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 15, 2014)

from another board...

"UGAA usually gets out in front of these type things. My guess is we present what we know to the NCAA, propose punishment and move on from it. We have in the past done this and complied with the NCAA and the NCAA has found in our proposed actions. I hope this is the case but we will see."

and one more thing that was given in response to this....
"the UGAA is doing everything it can to present its strongest case to the NCAA before the NCAA makes a decision on whether or not to act. After all, in situations like this, you want to be the one to tell your story. You sure as heck don't want to drag your feet and let someone else tell it for you. UGAA got annihilated for being proactive, but in the long run this is absolutely the best way to handle it."


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> from another board...
> 
> "UGAA usually gets out in front of these type things. My guess is we present what we know to the NCAA, propose punishment and move on from it. We have in the past done this and complied with the NCAA and the NCAA has found in our proposed actions. I hope this is the case but we will see."
> 
> ...



Today is Wednesday. The NC 2A needs to pick up the tempo!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 15, 2014)

I wish I could find the article again...I am looking for it, but I picked up on something Mike Bobo, said.  It was something along the lines that JJ Green was moved to RB for additional depth and then he said something like, "in the event it is Thursday of Friday before we get the word on Todd."  Read into that what you will, but that is what I read. My take on that is we do not hear anything until tomorrow or Friday. If it is coming out this week, then I suspect he plays Saturday....but I am prepared for Florida before he gets back.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> If it is coming out this week, then I suspect he plays Saturday....but I am prepared for Florida before he gets back.



I'm betting it's the Florida game because you know the NC 2A needs to take it's time and be thorough.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 15, 2014)

the longer he sits, the lower those bonuses over there in Hoover go.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2014)

We all know that Gurley has told Richt whether he is guilty of any wrongdoing or not. I mean, duh! Richt and the entire UGA team know what the deal is. So, if Gurley has admitted to Richt that he has broken NCAA rules, then why would Richt allow Gurley to continue to be around the team and still continue to practice? I'm thinking that Gurley, whether he's lying or not, has told Richt that he hasn't done anything wrong. I truly believe this is the case. Think about it. Some more.  I also expect we'll see Gurley playing for UGA soon.

Just a thought!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 15, 2014)

Correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't richt normally make them apologize to the team and fans relatively quick when something like thus happens. That hasn't happened. I also fully believe if gurley lied to richt he wouldn't be at practice. I also saw the article with bobos comments about Thursday or Friday


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 15, 2014)

I guess we will know if boards the plane to arkansas also


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 15, 2014)

Just saw on finebaum show that richt stated that it would be determined by Friday about the decision on Gurleys status that he WOULD play Saturday if eligible

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2014)

Get it over with one way or the other and lets move on.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 15, 2014)

Do you think that Arkie would practice differently if they knew that Gurley would be playing or would the defense practice the same for Chubb that they would for Gurley?


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 15, 2014)

I hope I'm wrong but I've got a feeling he sits one more and then comes back.  Switching JJ Green back to offense leads me to think they are a bit concerned with depth going to Arkansas.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 15, 2014)

I believe they practice the same with or without gurley. Actually this game has me quite worried. We all know how they shut down bama's run game and this is a prime opportunity for a let down game for us after beating Mizzou. Arkansas is just a hair away from beating a good opponent seems like the only thing they haven't figured out yet is how to finish a game.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2014)

bam_bam said:


> I believe they practice the same with or without gurley. Actually this game has me quite worried. We all know how they shut down bama's run game and this is a prime opportunity for a let down game for us after beating Mizzou. Arkansas is just a hair away from beating a good opponent seems like the only thing they haven't figured out yet is how to finish a game.



This. ^ Gurley or Chubb, they will be keying on the run. Might be a good time for Mason to make some play action passes happen. Freeze the LB's and Mitchell and S-W can bust a move.


----------



## The Longhunter (Oct 15, 2014)

elfiii said:


> This. ^ Gurley or Chubb, they will be keying on the run. Might be a good time for Mason to make some play action passes happen. Freeze the LB's and Mitchell and S-W can bust a move.



Mason is going to have to figure out how to throw it more than 20 yds. down field.

Gurley still has the longest pass of the season.

We were going to "open up" the game when our receivers got back -- well, they are back.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 15, 2014)

http://m.espn.go.com/ncf/story?storyId=11708430&src=desktop&ex_cid=null


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 15, 2014)

Throw the bomb!!!


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 15, 2014)

If we need to throw, probably will need to see some Ramsey in the mix, let's hope we run and score a lot and get it gone on defense!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2014)

The Longhunter said:


> We were going to "open up" the game when our receivers got back -- well, they are back.



I am surprised at how few times they were thrown to last week. I don't think S-W played more than a couple of downs and I don't recall a pass coming his way.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 15, 2014)

You just gotta respect Mitchel being out there, if he reads their not going to, play action to one of the receivers. Worked so far. Got a feeling this weekend will be a tough game. Hope it's not a trap go dawgs


----------



## Throwback (Oct 15, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Throw the bomb!!!



Early!


T


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 15, 2014)

It's not about long balls or big plays, we need to be able to have some type of passing ability on 3rd and 7 that is at least capable of getting 8-12.  Right now we are limited to 5 yd outs, screens, and swing passes.  I hope it's a matter of timing, but I think any of our QB's can hand it off and toss sweep, if one adds the arm strength to go a little downfield we need to at least add that option as well.


----------

